
ScummVM ported to HTML5 - play old games in your browser - shawndumas
http://clb.demon.fi/html5scummvm/
======
ISL
Awesome! The future rolls on. Thanks!

This message for anyone who frantically dug through the box for Disk 22,
confusedly hoping to find it among the ~6 installation disks [1]:

I excitedly clicked through, hoping, jonesing, for the Monkey Island theme.
Alas, sound doesn't seem to work for me (Chromium 26, Debian).

If you needed the same fix, you can find it here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IOL4q5tDDQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IOL4q5tDDQ)

[1]:
[http://www.miwiki.net/The_Stump_Joke](http://www.miwiki.net/The_Stump_Joke)

~~~
makmanalp
Sound missing for me too, Chrome Version 27.0.1453.93 on OSX

~~~
LaSombra
Sound is working fine on Firefox 21 on Linux (Fedora 19 x86_64)

------
etjossem
I'd love to see Beneath a Steel Sky in HTML5 form.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneath_a_Steel_Sky](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneath_a_Steel_Sky)

[http://www.gog.com/gamecard/beneath_a_steel_sky](http://www.gog.com/gamecard/beneath_a_steel_sky)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's supported by ScummVM (name is deceptive, supports far, far more than just
SCUMM), so the module for that game could surely be compiled.

~~~
etjossem
Note: [http://www.revolution.co.uk/](http://www.revolution.co.uk/) made a
remastered edition, so I'm not sure of the legal status of the game (i.e. if
any demo or full versions are available for projects like this).

~~~
pygy_
The original PC versions can be downloaded legally from the ScummVM web site,
along with _Lure of the Temptress_.

You can also download _Flight of the Amazon Queen_ , _Dreamweb_ , _Drascula_
and _Slotys_ (from other editors).

At least one Revolution programmer is also a ScummVM contributor, BTW.

[http://www.scummvm.org/downloads/#extras](http://www.scummvm.org/downloads/#extras)

~~~
thristian
Actually, Broken Sword I & II aren't free downloads; the downloads on
ScummVM's pages contain the games' cutscenes transcoded from Bink Video to
MPEG2.

It turns out that unlike many of the technologies ScummVM reverse-engineers
and reimplements, the Bink video codec is still commercially available, and
the Bink people refused to let ScummVM release their reverse-enigneered
decoder. So, if you want cutscenes in Broken Sword games, you need to download
them in a format that ScummVM can decode.

~~~
pygy_
My bad. Corrected.

------
pygy_
It is off course down.

From the little I could see through the Google cache, the port is based on
Emscripten. The site provides the demo versions of a few SCUMM games.

------
juandopazo
I've been wondering when some old games would be ported to JS via Emscripten.
Now ScummVM is in the browser!

What I'd love to see next is OpenTTD!

~~~
b0b_d0e
Not too surprisingly, that's already been done. [http://play-
ttd.com/](http://play-ttd.com/) Additionally I think this has been around for
about a year at this point :)

~~~
juandopazo
Woah! That's super awesome! Thanks!

------
marcosscriven
So much is converted to Javascript with Emscripten now. I used it for
[http://www.fabfabbers.com/openscad/](http://www.fabfabbers.com/openscad/)
too.

Just hoping asm.js support catches on.

------
wingi
Old Sierra games are availble with HTML5 at
[http://sarien.net/](http://sarien.net/) \- is the html5 ScrummVM really new?

[http://mikeconley.ca/blog/2012/01/08/monkey-island-1-the-
sec...](http://mikeconley.ca/blog/2012/01/08/monkey-island-1-the-secret-of-
monkey-island-running-via-javascript/)

~~~
shawndumas
I truly hope this does not become the highest voted post on this thread.

I sometimes feel like HN is chock full of people that tend to become absorbed
with minutia and details that most would not normally consider important.

So it's not completely, wholly, and totally new... big deal. For my
edification could you explain to me why this gets your goat?

~~~
danso
No no no, the GP was absolutely the question I was thinking -- and I'm sure
others too, because a HtML5 JS port has been done before and was well-voted on
by HN. But the GP's question brought out the real answer of how this is new,
and the detail is interesting to web devs

~~~
shawndumas
"No no no" \-- great start.

"the GP was absolutely the question I was thinking -- and I'm sure others too"
\-- which was my point; chock full.

"the GP's question brought out the real answer of how this is new" \-- and the
person that elucidated you found out his information how? Yes, that's right...
he looked at the site.

Could we quit it with the knee jerk negativism? Please and thanks.

~~~
gruseom
danso's comment didn't seem negative to me ("no no no" is just colloquial).
This comment does, though.

------
altrego99
Cool! I think the day is not far when we will see DosBox ported to HTML5 as
well.

------
shmerl
It should add an option to add your own game. Also would be interesting to
make it a Firefox OS application.

------
Dejital
Monkey Island 2: Lechuck's Revenge had a great demo as well. I might recommend
adding that.

------
shacharz
is there a link to a source?

~~~
kshahar
[https://github.com/juj/emscripten-scummvm](https://github.com/juj/emscripten-
scummvm)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
ScummVM supports Myst. Now that would be interesting in a browser.

------
zaf
Excellent project!

Graphics for Monkey Island in Safari on a Mac seem to be corrupted.

~~~
marcosscriven
It's corrupted on Safari on iPad too. Works really well in Firefox nightly.

------
kriro
Uhhhhh this is excellent. Love me some adventure games.

------
culshaw
Power switch doesn't work plz fix.

